# Biggest Wheels?



## ChristianCoach (Sep 11, 2006)

I am stillin the process of finding the right GTO to buy, but I am curious, what are the biggest wheels anyone has stuffed under their GTO? Will 20's fit? 
Thanks
Tony Husted CPC
www.thechristiancoach.com


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

The bigger the wheel the more it weight you have to turn. You want like 13 inch wheels .


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

I've seen 24s on a oldsmobile aurora.

Anything will fit if you're willing to make the proper modifications.


----------



## ChristianCoach (Sep 11, 2006)

Ok, so let me rephrase, what is the largest that can be put on the GTO without modification. I would be using a lightweight wheel, wieghing less than the stock set up.
Your thoughts?
Tony Husted CPC
www.thechristiancoach.com


----------



## Red Beast (Jan 17, 2007)

i have 20's, i got some majour strut rub and front wheels hit the fenders on even the smallest bump, god i wish i never got em, but its too late now. so if ur willing to make loads of adjustments then get 20's EVERYONE has commented on how nice they look. hope this help out a bit 

maybe stiffer coils and slightly wider fenders will help?

Mo

sorry about the spelling


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

according to tirerack.com you can only fit 19's on it.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

19's.


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Check this out.
Mike
LS1GTO.com Forums - Drift-R's 19x9/19x10 on YJ 265/275 for now


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

If you go with 20's make sure you get the high speed spinners to go with them... yo!

Try the search function...

http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/max-wheel-tire-size-w-out-fender-rolling-2024/


----------



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

ChristianCoach said:


> I am stillin the process of finding the right GTO to buy, but I am curious, what are the biggest wheels anyone has stuffed under their GTO? Will 20's fit?
> Thanks
> Tony Husted CPC
> The Christian Coach - Tony Husted - Coaching and Coach Training Information.


Ive got 22's...a few ajustments up front, rolled and trimmed all 4 conners, rear drag bags with a few pounds at all times..And im rolling..


----------



## Fast Freddy Kaye (Jul 22, 2007)

*At least 19's..*

I'm running 19's with a 1.5 in drop in the back and 1" in front. No rub even with 4 people in the car, the springs are a little stiffer. its the width of the wheel and tire that make the differance.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Personally, I don't understand the obsession with big big wheels- Too much performance is compromised and personally, I like having the width to the tire instead along with the smaller diameter that turns accordingly with the 400 horses.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

raspantienator said:


> Personally, I don't understand the obsession with big big wheels- Too much performance is compromised and personally, I like having the width to the tire instead along with the smaller diameter that turns accordingly with the 400 horses.


:agree I am thinking of changing my 18's for 17's. Anything bigger than an 18 is just for show and I am a, "Form Follows Function" kind of guy.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Tacmedic said:


> :agree I am thinking of changing my 18's for 17's. Anything bigger than an 18 is just for show and I am a, "Form Follows Function" kind of guy.


Each to their own... 18's are easier to clean. 19's look good as found on the attached SRM GTO... go beyond that you might as well add spinners for the real down low mofo effect...


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Each to their own... 18's are easier to clean. 19's look good as found on the attached SRM GTO... go beyond that you might as well add spinners for the real down low mofo effect...


I wouldn't mind the 18's, but being 235/40's there is just not enough sidewall. Sometimes when I hit a bump, it feels like the wheel is making contact with the road. I really don't care too much about looks. I like a little sidewall on a performance coupe anyway.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

When I was shopping GTO's, I was hoping for 17" wheels for optimal ride, and better at the drag-strip... Yes, the 18's would be easier to clean... Getting into those tight corners is a pain....

I'm a performance nut at heart... ANYTHING that slows me down just goes against my grain... When I had my Lightning, I really would have liked a Roll-n-Lock bed cover, but I couldn't bring myself to add the weight... Big stereo? Sure, that'd be killer... How much does it weigh? FORGET it.... Oh, you want to ride shotgun on one of my 1/4 passes at the track? You're even saying "please"?? Forget it fat-a$$, ain't gonna happen...

I bought my performance car to perform, not to go Paris Hilton with it...


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I have read through the majority of the wheel/tire posts and cannot find a definitive answer to this question; other than form/looking cool what is the advantage of larger rims? I have the 17" and think they look cool and perform well. More weight equals less power, although I would not want to run ity-bity rims. I want to look half-way cool...


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

Sarcasm aside, 69bossnine has several good points. In fact I heard he bought an A4 so he could chop his left leg of to save weight.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Don said:


> Sarcasm aside, 69bossnine has several good points. In fact I heard he bought an A4 so he could chop his left leg of to save weight.



I considered it, but figured the loss of the leg would seriously interfere with my work-out regimine, I'd gain weight, and defeat the entire purpose...


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

69bossnine said:


> I considered it, but figured the loss of the leg would seriously interfere with my work-out regimine, I'd gain weight, and defeat the entire purpose...


Damn the bad luck.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

With a little modification you could go to 40's if you want.


----------

